# bm natura 2.0



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Using natura on some trim and walls.

Got this ultra deep covering fairly well first coat.

So far fairly impressed although i find I need to work it a bit more.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I will have to give it a shot. Im not sure if its just me, but it seems like lately Duration Home in deep base has poor coverage compared to a few years ago. But........SW gives me way too many referals to leave. Anyway, I like the blue. Your going to have to post some pics when your done. Did you do the windows too?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike, Duration home is pitiful as far as hide with deeps. Emerald will be out next month. 

You should switch to 200 low voc. It uses the new wb colorants.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I will have to give it a shot. Im not sure if its just me, but it seems like lately Duration Home in deep base has poor coverage compared to a few years ago. But........SW gives me way too many referals to leave. Anyway, I like the blue. Your going to have to post some pics when your done. Did you do the windows too?



Yes, doing the windows with natura semi. Undercoated with BM superior fresh start.

I have to say rolling out natura has not been fun. It does cover well, especially in a deep base, that part is nice. But it's very sticky and find it to be a hassle. For the price, which is pretty close to aura, I'd much rather use aura. I had no choice on this job though. I've used a bunch of Ben too and I find Ben to cover pretty good as well but it is much more user friendly.

I probably should have cut the first coat down some with water to loosen it up but was apprehensive because I'm not sure what would happen.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Mike, Duration home is pitiful as far as hide with deeps. Emerald will be out next month.
> 
> You should switch to 200 low voc. It uses the new wb colorants.


Thanks Tommy. I really need to get back focused in the game here. This is the first I've heard of "Emerald" so I Googled it. I wonder what thats going to go for?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike I think contractor pricing will put it about the same as Aura. The new 200 does a pretty good job, but it isn't a high end finish. 

Check this out. I will be getting some from my rep soon and really testing hard to work with colors soon. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/residential-repaint-expo-raleigh-19060/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool Tommy. I look forward to reading your results


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes, doing the windows with natura semi. Undercoated with BM superior fresh start.
> 
> I have to say rolling out natura has not been fun. It does cover well, especially in a deep base, that part is nice. But it's very sticky and find it to be a hassle. For the price, which is pretty close to aura, I'd much rather use aura. I had no choice on this job though. I've used a bunch of Ben too and I find Ben to cover pretty good as well but it is much more user friendly.
> 
> I probably should have cut the first coat down some with water to loosen it up but was apprehensive because I'm not sure what would happen.


You would be fine to cut it with water. We will also use BM extender to thin it out some.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I cut Natura with about 6 oz of water/gallon, no sticky rolling....:thumbup: That being said, I like Natura, but...I do kinda agree about Aura, for a few bucks more, is better, and Ben, for many bucks less, is strangely close to Natura.... I think NCPaint summed it up recently when he said something about Natura being a product without a place or something like that.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Mike, Duration home is pitiful as far as hide with deeps. Emerald will be out next month.
> 
> You should switch to 200 low voc. It uses the new wb colorants.


Emerald is in stores around philly burbs. Came out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> I cut Natura with about 6 oz of water/gallon, no sticky rolling....:thumbup: That being said, I like Natura, but...I do kinda agree about Aura, for a few bucks more, is better, and Ben, for many bucks less, is strangely close to Natura.... I think NCPaint summed it up recently when he said something about Natura being a product without a place or something like that.


Like the pic kd


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Emerald is retailing around $70 here. My rep said it is much smoother than duration but the price is high. He said he would give me a couple gallons to try it out. I will post after I try it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did these windows with natura sg.

turned out ok, was kinda runny though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Did these windows with natura sg.
> 
> turned out ok, was kinda runny though.


Why do you use a wall paint on trim? :blink: Around here they only do it when painting apartments.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Because they have a child with respiratory issues and they had it in their minds that natura was the only paint they wanted used, being zero voc and paint products are limited in this area.

I pretty confident that natura will hold up pretty good.

And this wasn't a cheap apartment turn, as you probably know natura isn't cheap.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks great TJ


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> And this wasn't a cheap apartment turn, as you probably know natura isn't cheap.


I know Dude. If your customer wanted Natura there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Naturas niche was supposed to be ZeroVOC as Aura and Ben are only lowVOC. But the Ecospec is Zero too so is guess maybe ecospec is geared to contractors and natura to homeowners? I've only used it on about 3 projects since it came out, given the option even my clients spring for Aura!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would have rather used Aura. This is what they wanted. 

I didn't try too hard to change their mind because I wanted to try it out.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I would have rather used Aura. This is what they wanted.
> 
> I didn't try too hard to change their mind because I wanted to try it out.


Ultra Spec is also zero VOC. If someone wants that, but doesn't want to pay for Natura.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ultra Spec is also zero VOC. If someone wants that, but doesn't want to pay for Natura.


 but you don't ship.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> but you don't ship.


Says who?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder what shipping on 10 gals of paint would be.

And then, what if theres an error with the order, on either side and you have the project scheduled for particular days...

These are some downsides to ordering paint from long distance.

But yeah, the local store that is a BM dealer doesn't carry ultra spec. Closest place would be over 100 miles away.


This community is pretty limited. The closest SW store is 35 miles away. The local store carry limited lines of BM.

It's kinda frustrating. Maybe I should consider ordering product.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I wonder what shipping on 10 gals of paint would be.
> 
> And then, what if theres an error with the order, on either side and you have the project scheduled for particular days...
> 
> ...


Few bucks a gallon usually. Everything gets emailed so there is a hard copy. No disputes that way. The problem is quantity. If you don't order enough getting more can be an issue. Either you end up driving way outa the way, waiting on a delivery, or waiting for your local store to order.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So If I got an Ace in town who is a BM dealer, they could order a line of paint they don't normally carry? Say if he doesn't normally carry Aura, for example.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> So If I got an Ace in town who is a BM dealer, they could order a line of paint they don't normally carry? Say if he doesn't normally carry Aura, for example.


Theoretically yes, they can order it. Will they? Probably not. Worth a shot asking though. Know the colors, finish, and quantity you want so they will know exactly what to order.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

They carry Ben, Regal select and natura. So they have the new tinting system anyways.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

California Elements retails at about $45/gal. Zero VOC after tinting,100% Acrylic, excellent coverage. Waterborne colorants. I should be charging more for it..but I hate seeing prices go up.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> So If I got an Ace in town who is a BM dealer, they could order a line of paint they don't normally carry? Say if he doesn't normally carry Aura, for example.


If they order direct from BM yes the can. If they pull out of Ace's NY warehouse - no. I'm not sure if BM is out of the Ace warehouse yet or not. They were in their for about a year or so.


----------

